# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  الحقوق في اليرموك ؟!

## Rooz

السلآم عليكم شعـب .. 

بدخل في صلب الموضوع , 

حآبـة أدرس في جامعة اليرموك ( قآنون ) ~ 
استفسآري بإمكاني اكون محآمية في البحرين أذا تخرجت بشهآدة قانون من اليرموك ؟ 
ورآح آخذ كـم سنة الى القآنون ؟

وشنو المواد الي راح ادرسها في هذا التخصص و وشنو المجلات الي اقدر اشتغل فيهم غير المحاماه ؟

أتمنى الأستفآدة  :Icon2:

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا اختي ..اكيد بتقدري تكوني محاميه في البحرين بالاعتماد على شهادتك من اليرموك
القانون 142 ساعه ..4 سنوات دراسية وممكن اقل بحسب همتك
المواد الي رح تدرسيها 


*توزيع متطلبات الخطة الدراسية* *لدرجة البكالوريوس في*  *كلية القانون* 
 المتطلبات عدد الساعات الاجبارية الاختيارية متطلبات جامعة 27 21 6 متطلبات كلية 27 27 - متطلبات التخصص 87 75 12 المجموع 141  *أولاً:      متطلبات الجامعة*
*            أ-          متطلبات إجبارية (21 ساعة معتمدة)*

 رمز المساق ورقمه اسم المسـاق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق             1-
ع 100 لغة عربية (1) (اذا نجح الطالب بامتحان المستوى يسجل ع102 ) 3 -             2-
ع 102 لغة عربية (2) 3 -             3-
ل.ز 100 مهارات لغوية 3 -             4-
ل.ز 111 مهارات لغوية 3 -             5-
ع ع 100 علوم عسكرية 3 -             6-
س.هـ 102 التربية الوطنية 3 -             7-
ع ح 100 مدخل الى الحاسوب وتطبيقاته (يتقدم الطالب لامتحان مستوى فإذا نجح   فيه يعفى من دراسة هذا المساق) 3 -             *
ل.ز 99 مهارات لغوية إنجليزية استدراكي 3 - تحكم دراسة هذا المساق تعليمات خاصة بامتحان مستوى اللغة الانجليزية  
*ب-      مساقات اختيارية (6) ساعات معتمدة يختارها الطالب من المساقات التي تطرحها الكليات الأخرى*
*كلية الآداب*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات أج 103 العنف الاسري 3 * تخ 106 القدس 3 ص.ا 100 ثقافة اعلامية 3 جغ 100 الموارد المائية 3  
*كلية الفنون الجميلة*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات ف.ت 100 الثقافة الجمالية 3 ف.د 100 التذوق الدرامي 3  *كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم الادارية*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات ق 100 الاقتصاد والمجتمع الاردني 3 ق 110 السكان اللاجئون والنازحون 3 تق 100 التسويق وحماية المستهلك 3  


*كلية التربية*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات ت.س 142 مقدمة في علم النفس العام 3 ت.س 100 مهارات حياتية 3 **ت.د 105 مقدمة في علم المكتبات 3  
*كلية الشريعة*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات ش.ف 100 نظام الاسلام 3 ش.د 102 مفاهيم اسلامية اساسية 3 ش.أ  100 ثقافة اسلامية 3  
*كلية التربية الرياضية*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات ت.ر 100أ الرياضة في حياتنا 3 ت.ر 173 اللياقة البدنية للجميع 3  
*كلية الآثار*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات أث 100 مساهمة الاردن في الحضارة الانسانية 3 أث 102 نشوء الحضارات 3  
*كلية العلوم*
 رمز المساق ورقمه عنوان المساق عدد الساعات ع.ب 101أ علوم البيئة 1 3 ب 100 صحة عامة وتثقيف صحي 3 ف 100 اساسيات علم الفلك 3  
*كلية الحجاوي للهندسةالتكنولوجية*
 *رمز   المساق ورقمه* *عنوان   المساق* *عدد   الساعات* *هك   100* *الطاقة   البديلة* *3*  
** يسمح بدراسته لطلبة الكليات جميعها*
*** يسمح بدراسته لطلبة الكليات جميعها*
*ثانياً:*

 متطلبات الكلية الاجبارية ( 27 ) ساعة معتمدة رمز المساق ورقمه اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق 1- ح.ق 111 المدخل إلى علم القانون 3 - 2- ح.ق 112 مصادر الالتزام 3 ح ق 111 3- ح.ق 121 مبادئ القانون التجاري 3 - 4- ح.ق 131 القانون الدولي العام (1) 3 - 5- ح.ق 141 قانون العقوبات / القسم العام 3 - 6- ح.ق 151 القانون الدستوري والنظم السياسية 3 - 7- ح.ق 161 القانون الإداري (1) 3 - 8- ح.ق 171 المالية العامة والتشريع الضريبي 3 - 9- ن ح101أ مهارات الحاسوب 2 3 -  
*ثالثاً:*
 متطلبات التخصص( 87 ) ساعة معتمدة أ. متطلبات التخصص الإجبارية ( 75) ساعة معتمدة رمز المساق ورقمه اسم المســاق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح ق 213 أحكام الالتزام 3 ح ق 112 ش ف 218 فقه أحوال شخصية – خطة جديدة 3 - ح ق 222 الشركات التجارية والإفلاس 3 ح ق 121 ح ق 232 القانون الدولي العام (2) 3 ح ق 131 ح ق 242 الجرائم الواقعة على الأشخاص 3 ح ق 141 ح ق 252 القانون الدستوري الأردني 3 ح ق 151 ح ق 262 القانون الإداري (2) 3 ح ق 161 ح ق 290 مناهج البحث والكتابة القانونية 3 - ح ق 292 دراسات قانونية باللغة الانجليزية 1 3 - ش ف 312 أحكام التركات والمواريث 3 - ح ق 314 العقود المسماة 3 ح ق 213 ح ق 315 قانون العمل والضمان الاجتماعي 3 ح ق 112 ح ق 323 الأوراق التجارية والعمليات المصرفية 3 ح ق 121 ح ق 343 الجرائم الواقعة على الأموال 3 ح ق 141 ح ق 363 القضاء الإداري 3 ح ق 262 ح ق 381 قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية 3 ح ق 213 ح ق 394 دراسات قانونية باللغة الانجليزية2 3 ح ق 292 ح ق 417 الحقوق العينية 3 ح ق 213 ح ق 418 القانون الدولي الخاص 3 ح ق 314 ش ف 420 علم أصول الفقه (3) 3 - ح ق 426 عقود التأمين 3 ح ق 213 ح ق 427 حقوق الملكية الفكرية 3 ح ق 213 ح ق 484 قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية 3 ح ق 242 أو ح ق 343 ح ق 486 قانون البينات والتنفيذ 3 ح ق 381 ح ق 489 تطبيقات قضائية 3 ح ق 381 + ح ق 484 ب. متطلبات التخصص الاختيارية ( 12 ) ساعات معتمدة يختارها الطالب من   بين المساقات التالية: رمز المساق ورقمه اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ش ف 111 المدخل إلى التشريع الإسلامي 3 - ح ق 231 حقوق الإنسان في القانون الدولي 3 ح ق 131 ح ق 233 المنظمات الدولية 3 ح ق 131 ح ق 234 القانون والبيئة 3 ح ق 131 ح ق 235 القانون الدولي الإنساني 3 ح ق 131 ح ق 291 تاريخ القانون 3 - ح ق 318 تشريعات حماية المستهلك والمنافسة 3 ح ق 112 ح ق 320 قانون الأوراق المالية 3 ح ق 222 ح ق 350 قانون الاعلام 3 ح ق 252 ح ق 353 الحقوق والحريات العامة 3 ح ق 151 ح ق 364 الجنسية ومركز الأجانب 3 - ح ق 393 قانون المعلوماتية 3 ح ق 213 ح ق 410 القانون المقارن 3 - ح.ق 419 العقود المدنية الصغيرة 3 ح ق 314 ح ق 422 القانون البحري والجوي 3 ح ق 121 ح ق 428 قانون التحكيم 3 ح.ق 381 ح ق 429 الحلول البديلة لفض المنازعات 3 - ح ق 436 عقود التجارة الدولية 3 ح ق 314 ح ق 444 علم الإجرام والعقاب 3 ح ق 141 ح ق 445 الطب الشرعي 3 ح ق 242 ح ق 448 الجرائم الاقتصادية 3 ح ق 343 ح ق 464 التشريعات السياحية 3 - ح ق 465 القانون الدولي الاقتصادي 3 ح ق 131 ح ق 466 الوظيفة العامة 3 ح ق 161 ح ق 493 موضوعات خاصة 3 







 
*رابعاً:*
 التخصص الفرعي في القانون أ. المتطلبات الإجبارية ( 15 ) ساعة معتمدة رمز المساق ورقمه اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح ق 111 المدخل إلى علم القانون 3 - ح ق 112 مصادر الالتزام 3 ح ق 111 ح ق 121 مبادئ القانون التجاري 3 - ح ق 131 القانون الدولي العام (1) 3 - ح ق 151 القانون الدستوري والنظم السياسية 3 - ب. المتطلبات الاختيارية ( 6 ) ساعات معتمدة يختارها الطالب من   المساقات التالية: ح ق 141 قانون العقوبات / القسم العام 3 - ح ق 161 القانون الإداري (1) 3 - ح ق 222 الشركات التجارية والإفلاس 3 ح ق 121 ح ق 242 الجرائم الواقعة على الأشخاص 3 ح ق 141 ح ق 353 الحقوق والحريات العامة 3 ح ق 151  
لا يحق لطالب القانون ان يفرع تخصصاً اخر .

  قواعد عامة:
  1.                  تشتمل الخطة الدراسية لكلية القانون على (141) ساعة معتمدة.
  2.                  الحد الأعلى لمدة الدراسة للحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في القانون هو سبع سنوات بما يعادل (14) فصلاً دراسياً.
  3.         الحد الأدنى للساعات المعتمدة التي يدرسها الطالب المسجل للحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في القانون هو (12) ساعة معتمدة للفصل الواحد والأعلى (18) ساعة، و(10) ساعات في الفصل الصيفي ويجوز أن يصل الحد الأعلى الى (21) ساعة معتمدة في الفصل الأول والثاني و(12) ساعة معتمدة في الفصل الصيفي اذا كان معدل الطالب التراكمي (80%) فما فوق أو اذا توقف تخرج الطالب على دراسة (21) ساعة معتمدة في الفصل الذي سيتخرج فيه.
  4.         يصنف الطلبة المسجلون لنيل درجة البكالوريوس في مستوى السنة الثانية أو الثالثة أو الرابعة اذا أتم بنجاح دراسة ما لا يقل عن (33) أو (66) أو (99) ساعة معتمدة من الخطة الدراسية.
  5.         لا يُسمح للطالب بالتغيب عن أكثر من 15% من مجموع الساعات المقررة لدراسة المساق الا اذا كان الغياب بعذر قهري أو مرضي يقبله عميد الكلية.
  6.                  الحد الأدنى لعلامة النجاح في المساق هو (50%)  والحد الأدنى للعلامة النهائية هو (35%).
  7.         اذا تغيب الطالب عن الامتحان النهائي لمساق ما بعذر يقبله عميد الكلية بتنسيب من مدرس المساق، يبلغ العميد قراره لمدرس المساق ليسجل له علامة (غير مكتمل) وعلى الطالب أن يتقدم للامتحان النهائي للمساق خلال أربعة أسابيع من بداية الفصل التالي للفصل الذي حصل فيه على علامة (غير مكتمل) ويعد الفصل الصيفي فصلاً دراسياً لهذا الغرض.
  8.         يوضع الطالب تحت المراقبة إذا نقص معدله التراكمي عن (60%) في نهاية أي فصل دراسي باستثناء أول فصل دراسي للطالب في الجامعة وكذلك الفصل الصيفي.
  9.         على الطالب الذي وضع تحت المراقبة أن يزيل الأسباب التي أدت الى وضعه تحت المراقبة خلال مدة أقصاها فصلان دراسيان – ليس منهما فصل صيفي – بعد الفصل الذي وضع فيه تحت المراقبة.
  10.              يستثنى من الفصل من التخصص كل طالب أتم بنجاح دراسة ما لا يقل عن (90) ساعة معتمدة.
  11.       يفصل من الجامعة فصلاً نهائياً ولا يجوز له العودة إليها كل طالب يحصل على معدل تراكمي يقل عن (50%) في أي فصل دراسي باستثناء الفصل الأول لدراسته في الجامعة ولا يعد الفصل الصيفي فصلاً دراسياً لهذا الغرض.
  12.       يسمح للطالب الانسحاب من دراسة مساق خلال الأسابيع الثمانية الأولى من الفصلين الأول والثاني والأسابيع الأربعة الأولى من الفصل الصيفي، وفي هذه الحالة يثبت المساق في سجل الطالب وإزاؤه ملاحظة (منسحب).
  13.              يجوز للطالب أن يؤجل دراسته في الجامعة مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين سواء كانت متصلة أو متقطعة.
  14.              كل طالب يقوم بتسجيل مساقات في فصل ما ولا يقوم بدفع رسومه يعتبر مؤجلاً حكماً.
  15.              لا يجوز للطالب المستجد أن يؤجل دراسته إلا بعد دراسة فصل دراسي واحد على الأقل.
  16.       لا يجوز احتساب ساعات أتم الطالب دراستها بنجاح في جامعة أخرى في الفصلين الأخيرين من دراسته في جامعة اليرموك، وكذلك أي فصل صيفي يقع بينهما.
  17.              لا يجوز للطالب دراسة مساق بديل عن متطلبات الكلية الإجبارية أو متطلبات الجامعة.


الفصل الأول  رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 111 المدخل إلى علم القانون 3 - ح.ق 131 القانون الدولي العام/1 3 - ح.ق 151 القانون الدستوري   والنظم السياسية 3 - (1)ع.ح 100 المدخل إلى علم الحاسوب   وتطبيقاته 3 - مساق اختياري جامعة 3 - الفصل الثاني رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 112 مصادر الالتزام 3 - ح.ق 121 مبادئ القانون التجاري 3 - ح.ق 161 قانون إداري (1) 3 - ح.ق 141 قانون العقوبات/ القسم العام 3 - (2)ع. 100 لغة عربية (1) 3 - مساق اختياري جامعة 3 - الفصل الثالث رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 213 أحكام  الالتزام 3 ح.ق 112 ح.ق 222 الشركات التجارية والإفلاس 3 ح.ق 121 ح.ق 232 القانون الدولي العام (2) 3 ح.ق 131 ح.ق 252 القانون الدستوري الأردني 3 ح.ق 151 س هـ 102 التربية الوطنية 3 - ع 102 لغة عربية (2) 3 - الفصل الرابع رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 242 الجرائم الواقعة على الأشخاص 3 ح.ق 141 ح.ق 262 قانون إداري (2) 3 ح.ق 161 ح.ق 171 المالية العامة والتشريع الضريبي 3 ح.ق 111 ش.ف 218 فقه أحوال شخصية 3 - (3)ع.ع 100 علوم عسكرية 3 - 
ح.ق 290         مناهج البحث   والكتابة القانونية

3 - 
الفصل الخامس رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 314 العقود المسماه 3 ح.ق 213 ح.ق 315أ قانون العمل والضمان 3 ح.ق 112 ح.ق 323 الأوراق التجارية والعمليات   المصرفية 3 ح.ق 121 ح.ق 343 الجرائم الواقعة على الأموال 3 ح.ق141 ن.ج 101أ مهارات الحاسوب2 3 - اختياري كلية 3 - 




 
 الفصل السادس رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 381 قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية 3 ح.ق 213 ح.ق 417 الحقوق العينية 3 ح.ق 313 ح.ق 418 القانون الدولي الخاص 3 ح.ق 314 مساق اختياري كلية 3 ل.ز 100 مهارات لغة انجليزية 3 - ح. ق 292 دراسات قانونية باللغة الانجليزية 1 3 - الفصل السابع رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق 428 قانون التحكيم 3 ح.ق 381 ح.ق 484 قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية 3 ح.ق 242 أو 343 ح.ق 363 القضاء الإداري 3 ح.ق 262 ل.ز 111 مهارات لغة انجليزية (2) 3 - مساق اختياري كلية 3 - ش.ف 312 أحكام التركات والمواريث 3 - 
الفصل الثامن رمز ورقم المساق اسم المساق عدد الساعات المتطلب السابق ح.ق  394 دراسات قانونية باللغة الانجليزية 2 3 ح.ق 292 ح.ق 427أ حقوق الملكية الفكرية 3 ح.ق 213 ح.ق 486 قانون البينات والتنفيذ 3 ح.ق 381 ش.ف 420 علم أصول الفقه (3) 3 - ح.ق 426 عقود التأمين 3 ح.ق 213 ح.ق 489 تطبيقات قضائية 3 ح ق 381 +  ح ق 481 




 

(1)  تحكم دراسة هذا المساق تعليمات خاصة بامتحان مستوى الحاسوب فإذا نجح به الطالب يعفى من دراسته ويسجل مساق  ن .ح 101أ.

(2) تحكم دراسة هذا المساق تعليمات خاصة بامتحان مستوى اللغة العربية فإذا نجح به الطالب يعفى من دراسته ويسجل مساق ع102.

(3) يحسب ضمن الساعات المعتمدة للتخرج، وتعطى علامته على أساس النجاح والرسوب ولا تدخل نتيجته في حساب المعدل التراكمي، ويعفى من دراسته خريجو الكلية العسكرية الملكية، ومدرسة المرشحين والمعاهد المعادلة لها في الأردن، ويجوز للطلبة غير الأردنيين أن يدرسوا مساق تاريخ الأردن الحديث تخ376أ مساقاً بديلاً عنه.



  -----------------------

للمزيد
اضغطي هنا
http://www.yu.edu.jo/index.php?optio...267&Itemid=159
خريجو قانون ..غير المحاماه مستشاره قانونية ..علاقات عامه ..اداريه..والخيارات مفتوحه ..
دمت بكل خير بتمنى افدتك

----------


## Rooz

شكــــراً لك عـزيزي ع التوضيح الشآمل 
كفـيت و وفيت ~  :Icon27: 

لكـن بعد أستطلاعي على التوضيح الجـيد عندي بعض الاسئلة .. 

الموآد الي بعد القوآعد العامة هي الي راح ادرسها لـ 4سنوات صح لتخصص القانون فقط

بس مافهمت شنو سالفة المتطلبات ؟ والمواد تبعها ! 

شنو الفرق بين القانون العام والخآص ؟ يعني انا حابة ادرس لـ محامية اختار قانون خاص أو عام ؟

شكــراً مرة ثآنية

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا اختي ..في خدمتك 
الان بخصوص المتطلبات هي مواد من خطتك الدراسية ضمن ال141
يعني ال141 مقسمة كالتالي
متطلبات جامعية :27 ساعه وهي مواد كالعربي واللغه الانجليزيه ومهارات الحاسوب "كواد تاسيسيه واساسيه "
متطلبات كليه 27 ساعه : وهي ستكون مواد كلية القانون العامه والرئيسيه
متطلبات التخصص 87 ساعه : وهي مواد القانون ضمن تخصصك الذي اخترتية في الكلية .

الان الفرق بين القانون العام والخاص 
*قسم القانون العام*
يختص  قسم القانون العام بتدريس موضوعات القانون الدستوري والإداري     والمالي  والجنائي والدولي في بعديها النظري والتطبيقي مع التركيز وبشكل     خاص على  التشريعات الأردنية الناظمة لهذه الموضوعات.
*قسم القانون الخاص*
      يعد قسم القانون الخاص كأحد الأقسام الرئيسة في كلية القانون بسبب تنوع وشمول موضوعاته التي يطرحها في القانون التجاري والمدني والدولي الخاص، ويضم القسم أساتذة ذوو خبرة عالية ومعرفة متميزة ، يقومون بتدريس مواد القانون الخاص المطروحة في الخطة الدراسية لمرحلة البكالوريوس في القانون ولطلبة الدراسات العليا(الماجستير) في القانون التجاري الذي يشرف عليه القسم، وانطلاقاً من قاعدة تطوير شخصية الطلبة وتوسيع آفاقهم ، فقد سعى القسم ولا يزال إلى عقد الدورات والندوات المختلفة للطلبة وإحضار محاضرين من مختلف دول العالم لإعطاء المحاضرات المنهجية واللامنهجية المتعلقة بموضوعات القانون الخاص المختلفة.

الان شو الافضل تختاري بسال دكتور في الجامعه شو الافضل للبحرين بس اتوقع القانون الخاص حسب معرفتي البسيطه القانون الخاص فيه افرع -قانون تجاري او قانون مدني او قانون دولي وهمه مطلوبين اكثر للشركات ومجالهم اوسع

اخر شي هنا الخطه الارشادية لدراسه القانون في اليرموط نفسها رح تكون او بتعديلات بسيطه لعام 2011-2012 الدراسي
 * الخطة الدراسية والخطة الاسترشادية* 
 * لطلبة البكالوريوس في القانون-جامعة اليرموك*







*وهنا**الموقع الخاص بكلية القانون -جامعة اليرموك** فيه المزيد من التفاصيل*

*واي استفسار جديد انا في الخدمه*

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

*تحياتي
*

*
*

----------


## Rooz

تسسـلم أخـي ع الطرح الوآضح والوآفـي ~ 

لكن على حسب كلامك ( الان شو الافضل تختاري بسال دكتور في الجامعه شو الافضل للبحرين بس اتوقع القانون الخاص حسب معرفتي البسيطه القانون الخاص فيه افرع -قانون تجاري او قانون مدني او قانون دولي وهمه مطلوبين اكثر للشركات ومجالهم اوسع ) 

يعني لو قال الدكتور ان ادرس قانون خاص بقدر اصير محامية ؟ او ع حسب كلامك مطولبين في الشركات !

وطلبة القانون المفروض كم المعدل الادنى ؟ المقبول الطالب فيه ؟ 

والسموحة إذا ازعجتك أخي .. شكرا لك

----------


## حسان القضاة

> تسسـلم أخـي ع الطرح الوآضح والوآفـي ~ 
> 
> لكن على حسب كلامك ( الان شو الافضل تختاري بسال دكتور في الجامعه شو الافضل للبحرين بس اتوقع القانون الخاص حسب معرفتي البسيطه القانون الخاص فيه افرع -قانون تجاري او قانون مدني او قانون دولي وهمه مطلوبين اكثر للشركات ومجالهم اوسع ) 
> 
> يعني لو قال الدكتور ان ادرس قانون خاص بقدر اصير محامية ؟ او ع حسب كلامك مطولبين في الشركات !
> 
> وطلبة القانون المفروض كم المعدل الادنى ؟ المقبول الطالب فيه ؟ 
> 
> والسموحة إذا ازعجتك أخي .. شكرا لك


اكيد اختي القانون الخاص بتكوني محامية ..الان عنا في الاردن ممارسة مهمنه المحاماه لخريجي القانون بتطلب تدريب عند استاذ محامي في مكتبة لفتره معينة -هذا لخريجي القانون الاردنيين يالي بدهم يفتحو مكتب محاماه خاص فيهم بحس قوانيين النقابه - هالموضوع ما الك علاقه فيه كونه للنقابه وخاص بمزاوله المهنه في الاردن ..الان في البحرين المفروض مباشره بامكانك فتح مكتب او ممارسه المهنه مباشره علما بعد التخرج في البحرين هناك دورات تعقدها المحامين الجدد لتدريب منتسبيها وهي اتوقع تابعه للنقابه وغير الزاميه ..هذا احد اعلاناتها
""
ذكرت رئيس جمعية المحامين البحرينية جميلة علي سلمان أن الجمعية  وبالتعاون والتنسيق مع معهد الدراسات القضائية والقانونية بوزارة العدل  والشئون الإسلامية ستنظم برنامج التدريب الأساسي - الدورة التدريبية الأولى  للمحامين تحت التمرين، وذلك بالتعاون مع نقابة المحامين الأميركية للفترة  من مارس/ آذار إلى أبريل/ نيسان المقبل.
وقالت سلمان سيكون البرناج  مكثفا على المهارات الأساسية اللازمة لممارسة المهنة، إذ قامت الجمعية  بدراسة احتياجات المحامين والتركيز على الموضوعات ذات الأولوية والتي يؤمل  أن تساهم في زيادة الكفاءة لدى المحامي ليكون على أتم التأهب والاستعداد  للمنافسة في ظل عصر العولمة. ومن ضمن الفئات المستهدفة من نشاط المعهد  القضائي بالتنسيق مع جمعية المحامين البحرينية هي فئة المحامين الجدد، لذا
سيتضمن  البرنامج عدة عناصر منها صياغة لوائح الدعوى والمذكرات ومهارات البحث  القانوني والاجراءات أمام المحاكم المدنية والجزائية والشرعية وصياغة  العقود والمرافعة وإدارة مكاتب المحاماة وأخلاقيات مهنة المحاماة، وسيخضع  المحامي المتدرب لاختبار تحريري سيجرى بمعهد الدراسات القضائية والقانونية  بعد التسجيل""


للتوضيح كل هذه التفاصيل في الاعلى غير مهمه الان ..سوف تتخرجي محاميه وقادره على ممارسه المهنه في البحرين ..والقانون الخاص مطلوب اكثر وطبعا بامكانك العمل فيه مباشره في الشركات كمستشاره قانونية ..


بالنسبه للحد الادني للقبول في اليرموك قانون هو 70
بتمنى الامور واضحه واي استفسار اختي انا جاهز
دمت بكل خير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعطيك العافيه حسان ..

----------

